
Speedy Scala Builds with Bazel at Databricks - lihaoyi
https://databricks.com/blog/2019/02/27/speedy-scala-builds-with-bazel-at-databricks.html
======
estsauver
Super interesting, @lihaoyi do you think mill will stick around as an
alternative tool or could you see it becoming a front end to bazel?

Were there any SBT plugins they found themselves really missing?

